# Re-siding around gas lines.



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Need what's called a split block, same thing used around an outside faucet.
Something just looks about that whole set up.
Back up so we the whole set up.
No drop leg, no drip loop.


----------



## roofermann (Nov 18, 2013)

Forget a few words Joe?:whistling2:


----------



## chronojosh (Feb 11, 2011)

I had the tank moved to the side of the house temporarily for a few reasons, but the flange attached to the house has been like that since I bought the house.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

In my area, the direction of flow keeps the inspectors happy. Although it's still recommended to have a drip pocket there. I too would simply use a split block/cover. Good luck getting that one off... 

Cheers!


----------



## chronojosh (Feb 11, 2011)

Wouldn't the split block prevent access to the screws on the flange for any future repair? Just trying to make sure I do it the right way. Thanks again!


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

if you want access to the screws you could (and this is more work than using a vinyl split utility block as Joe suggested), build out your own mounting block. You will need to disconnect the gas line, mount a block approx 6 x 6 x 1 1/2 over the hole, wrap the block with ALum, flash, and install j-channel around it. After the Alum is installed you can re-drill from the inside and remount the flange. 

Or use PVC lumber and then no need for the ALum wrap.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just remove the screws, pull the flange out enough to side the split block behind it.


----------



## chronojosh (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks joe, worked fine.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

chronojosh said:


> Thanks joe, worked fine.


K.I.S.S..... Best of solutions. Congrats

Cheers!


----------

